# Garmin Edge 540? Garmin Edge Explore 2 w/trailforks? What to do



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I have a Garmin Edge 530 that is slowly dying. The battery life has dropped from ~1-1.5 weeks to only a few days. The buttons are getting harder to replace. In simple terms I need to get a new one in the next 3-6 months.

I track my rides, upload to strava and generally use it for keeping me company on rides, watching the mileage, seeing the average MPH, etc. Don't use any of the fancy tools for cadence, etc. I'm just a typical mountain biker.

Garmin refreshed the 1030 with a 1040, but there is no real data on when the 530 gets refreshed to a 540. The 1040 is too expensive for me.

The Edge Explore 2 seems to have taken the price point of the 530 class but it is unclear if that is the "new" product or targeted at a different market.

I don't use maps much, but I am on vacation this month and the Trailforks integration with the 530 is great, saved my ass many times. I do not want my phone on my handlebars, too expensive and too prone to damage.

Should I just wait on the 540. If the Edge Explore 2 can do trail forks (can't find any data anywhere on this) would that be a better purchase?

Any insight on my particular needs and what I should get? Or just put it off for a year?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Have you considered repairs to your existing device, or inquired with Garmin about whether you can use their "crash replacement" to get a refurb to replace your worn-out device? That'll be a cheaper way to tide yourself over for awhile to see if you want to spend for a 540 in the future.

I'm not really the sort to hedge on a new device that's not even out yet, unless there's a specific release date.

The Edge Explore series of devices have always been the sort that include most of the navigation features of higher end models, but skip on the fitness features.

Relative to Trailforks, I don't see any mention on the product page of the Edge Explore 2 that it includes the baked-in Trailforks functionality that the higher level Edges get. But it mentions often compatibility with the ConnectIQ system. There _is_ a Trailforks ConnectIQ app, but it offers different functionality than the baked-in Trailforks database that other Edges get.

There's not much description about the maps it _does_ get, either. You can obtain trail maps in a few different ways. I get mine from gpsfiledepot.com the way I have for quite a long time now. gpsfiledepot also gives you instructions to create your own. I've done that before, too.

You used to be able to get regions of the Trailforks trail database in the Garmin .img format loaded manually by giving Trail Karma to access that database. But it looks like big downloads are only for admins now. And no more preformatted Garmin .img files.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Keep your eyes on Amazon for refurbished 1030 plus. I got a smoking deal on one, works and looked like brand new.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I'd echo what @Harold said, try for a crash replacement option from Garmin on your 530.

No one in the public knows if/when replacements for the 530/830 will be released.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

6thElement said:


> No one in the public knows if/when replacements for the 530/830 will be released.


Garmin releases new products in Oct-Nov every year.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

ballisticexchris said:


> Garmin releases new products in Oct-Nov every year.


And the firmware is generally poop for the first 6+ months.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

The Garmin iQ store lists the Explore 2 as able to use TrailForks. That means you can download and install TF to that device. As per waiting for a 540 vs. an Explore 2, if you use maps such as TF I would say having a touch screen like the Explore 2 would be a better choice, bigger screen as well, so easier to view map data. The 530 currently sells for $250, expect a 540 to be priced around $300, as thats what the Explore 2 sells at, where the olde Explore was at $250. Really comes down to can you do without performance features the Explore 2 doesnt have, I think Workouts, Laps, and stuff like that. The Explores were always oriented more towards touring, with good navigation.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm in a similar boat with my 530. Battery life is waning, and lately it's been constantly dropping/reacquiring sensor signals (both HRM and wheel speed sensor, both with new batteries.) Gets annoying hearing that beeping all the time.

Saw the 1040 and also developed hope that the 540 would be forthcoming soonish, but who knows. Honestly I'm kinda okay with the 530 specs, but newer gps, fresh battery, and almost definite switch to USB C alone would be worth it to me to upgrade. (Almost upgraded my Inreach MINI for the MINI 2 for the exact same list of reasons...)


----------



## ibanda (Mar 16, 2018)

I went thru Garmin Support, sent my 530 and $141 to them due to a cracked screen and got a factory refurbished unit back. I thought it was a decent deal.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

LVLBTY said:


> Keep your eyes on Amazon for refurbished 1030 plus. I got a smoking deal on one, works and looked like brand new.


this is a pretty good idea. At $329 it is about what I would have expected for a 540. Big battery and bigger screen for maps. This may be the route.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

So I took the advice and picked up a refurbished 1030. Got it for $270 and was really excited about the prospect, especially as my 530 appeared to die on the morning that the 1030 was arriving.

Sadly, the first ride showed me that this was not to be. Started with 76% of the battery, ended the 3 hour ride with 46%. Basically losing ~1/3 of the battery on a single ride tells me that I am looking at 3 rides per charge, pretty much where my 530 is sitting at this point.

Additionally, I could not get the Trailforks map. My 530 had easy access to the Trailforks map, the 1030 only gave me the Strava map. I was sitting on a trail with one above me and one below me, none of the 3 showed up on the Garmin, just an empty screen. All the roads were there, I guess Strava maps are for roadies?

Anyway, after a full ride today I am going to pack up the 1030 and go back to hobbling through on my 530. If a 540 is announced I may head in that direction. While I had good luck with refurbs in the past, the battery life was so poor on this one (with a much bigger battery) that I won't go down that path again.

If the 530 dies before the 540 launches, I'll probably just use my phone, but that is in my pocket or my pack. What a pain.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

6thElement said:


> I'd echo what @Harold said, try for a crash replacement option from Garmin on your 530.
> 
> No one in the public knows if/when replacements for the 530/830 will be released.


Essentially every online retailer currently lists the 530/830 "out of stock". Its October. Both of these factors seem to point to "any day now".


----------

